# PCUT CT630 Driving me insane



## gemstoneflyer (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone 

Basically I bought a Pcut cutter back in 2012 thinking it would be easy to set up etc, how wrong i was. I now hate this cutter with a passion and just want it to work so i can make some of my money back. 

I have finally got it to work on the USB don't as me how as I have no idea. 

I have the cutter set on 120 press, 80 speed and it doesn't seem to cut through the vinyl and when it does it leaves little spots where it doesn't cut all the way through. For example when i try to cut out an ordinary circle the top of the circle will be nice and smooth however the bottom half will be like dots is all i can describe it. 

To top it all of for some reason it has stopped communicating with the computer meaning i can't send anything over have checked the connection and done the usual switch everything off an on again.

Please help I'm pretty much ready to give up and buy a roland 

Thanks


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like your knife is not adjusted correctly. if your cutting vinyl your blade should be 45' and it should stick out of the holder no more than 1/64 of an inch. you can test this out of the cutter by gently cutting buy hand . If your blade sticks out more than that you will go through the backing . You will also have to adjust your pressure on the knife. 
You should be able to do a test cut on the vinyl.
As far as setting up the cutter correctly check out 
Creation PCUT Cutting Plotter Discussion - USCutter Forum 

You did not say what kind of software your using. Again it hard to help with out knowing that.
Try this link for knife adjustment
http://support.uscutter.com/index.php?/Knowledgebase/Article/GetAttachment/218/23191


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

gemstoneflyer said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Basically I bought a Pcut cutter back in 2012 thinking it would be easy to set up etc, how wrong i was. I now hate this cutter with a passion and just want it to work so i can make some of my money back.
> 
> ...


Are you in the Uk or the USA?


----------



## JJ imprenta (Apr 16, 2014)

hi to all, i need help with my new cuyi cutter cto- 630. when i tried cutting with flexi starter 10.5, the cutter always respond ‘ working laser’ and no cuttting is done.. how to fix this???
also, there is no ‘BAUD’ Setting on the menu of my cutter. is this normal for this unit cto-630?
my set up is: x=2000 y=2000 force=80 speed=50
cutter set up at COM3=status ok. working with corel and flexi
Pls i need ur help. many thanks.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you have the correct cutter selected in Flexi?


----------



## JJ imprenta (Apr 16, 2014)

yes, i had the right cutter selected. i had a ct-630 model. i'd also tried ct0-630/630g, ct-630g on my cutter settings. but still there was the same problem. i only use my laptop with windows 7 pro os.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

JJ imprenta said:


> hi to all, i need help with my new cuyi cutter cto- 630. when i tried cutting with flexi starter 10.5, the cutter always respond ‘ working laser’ and no cuttting is done.. how to fix this???
> also, there is no ‘BAUD’ Setting on the menu of my cutter. is this normal for this unit cto-630?
> my set up is: x=2000 y=2000 force=80 speed=50
> cutter set up at COM3=status ok. working with corel and flexi
> Pls i need ur help. many thanks.


There should be baud rate setting in CTO 630 as its auto switching and creates no end of problems.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

I can remote in and have a look to see if I can get this connected for you. PM me if you would like assistance.


----------



## janp (Apr 27, 2014)

JJ imprenta said:


> hi to all, i need help with my new cuyi cutter cto- 630. when i tried cutting with flexi starter 10.5, the cutter always respond ‘ working laser’ and no cuttting is done.. how to fix this???
> also, there is no ‘BAUD’ Setting on the menu of my cutter. is this normal for this unit cto-630?
> my set up is: x=2000 y=2000 force=80 speed=50
> cutter set up at COM3=status ok. working with corel and flexi
> Pls i need ur help. many thanks.




Hi there..

I have exactly the same problem with my CTO630 that I bought a few days ago, I've tried different software. but it says every time the same "working laser" is there anyone that can give me a good explanation for this?
Can the problem be something with the USB Interface? or is it an error on the motherboard?

Please help..

Jan


----------



## kennethpasia (Aug 10, 2012)

I've solved the "working laser" problem on the CTO-630/G. You just need to adjust the Baud setting on the Device Manager (Control Panel>Device Manager>Ports COM&LPT) and the Flexi's Production Manager. I used 38400 on both and it worked perfectly. I use Windows 7 and Flexi Starter 10.5 by the way. Hope this helps.


----------



## roseberry09 (May 2, 2015)

hi jan
i have just purchased same cutter a few days ago and getting same message working laser and wondered did you find out how to fix this ?? i am so frustrated
rosemarie


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't have a CT630 but I believe the setup for the CT630 is very similar to the CR630. Assuming it is, these setup instructions may be beneficial to you:

Creation CR630 / CR1200 Vinyl Cutter Setup | Cutterpros.com


----------



## roseberry09 (May 2, 2015)

thank you for your reply...i will read and try again..will let you know


----------



## jiyo (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey, Not sure if you figure it out yet. I had the same problem, but all I did was change back the Baud to 09300 and it fixed the problem.


----------

